

Ask HN: What editor originated syntax highlighting? - jdeeden

As a programmer, I don't know what I would do without this feature.  Is there an editor/IDE that can legitimately claim to have originated this feature? What is it?
======
cmelbye
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntax_highlighting#History_and...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntax_highlighting#History_and_limitations)

